# Competitions?



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Would anyone here know of any WH40k short story contests? When I first got into 40k, I remember the black library was holding their own competition about betrayal, and I was hoping they would do another, but I haven't seen anything like that.

So My question is are there any other short story competitions with the 40k theme out there that I could get into?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

You just missed the Heresy Online Fanfic Competition. There were prizes this year! But there's always next year. Just remember: be original.

Besides that, I don't know.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

I recently discovered that Bolthole forums often have various Warhammer competitions (without prizes, though, as I understand) so you can check that out

link


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The bolthole's main attraction is a monthly competition (usually called RiaR) where a whole bunch of people submit 1000 word stories, and then everybody votes on which are the best. There's some very, very high quality work that goes into that mini competition.

Other people run competitions of their own, but that's really the only mainstay competition. Nonetheless, I wholeheartedly espouse the Black Library Bolthole!

Black Library itself did have an open, non-themed submissions window a few months ago, for which the results will soon be back (Eeeeeeeeee! IwishIhopeIwishIhopeIwishIhope...). That window is now closed.

However, BL HAS reopened the window until October 22nd, on some rather specific conditions--the most important of which being you can only submit stories about Ahriman, Lucius, Typhus or Khârn.

Here, I'll let you read for yourself.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm hoping to put together something more regular. I just don't have the time to sit and judge too many comps. I'm a full-timer in the real world and barely have time for what i've already got going. I'm going to be kicking around the idea of having a sort of comp like the Bolthole with a periodic pdf publication of the winners. I'm willing to entertain the option of having someone else judge it. As long as i can see a list of credentials and a convincing reason i should let you take over the shorter comps. PM me if you are interested. I'd like to feel out what kind of interest there is for this.

CP


----------

